# Anyone heard this yet?



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Hot off the press! Ford sue's Navistar! http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070112/UPDATE/701120464


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh boy, now Ford is going to posssibly have another new diesel. They have had a good relationship for quite a while. Seems kinda funny they sue them before the new 08 models come out and before the new diesel is released


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Is Ford stupid?!?! Next thing you will see is Ford entering an agreement with CAT.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

POPO4995;352292 said:


> Is Ford stupid?!?! Next thing you will see is Ford entering an agreement with CAT.


That would be awesome. Man that engine would sure be heavy!!!!! Talk about a major power jump


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Now this has got to be the most hypocritical statement I've heard in a long time. Thats just too bad Ford now you know how we the public feel.
"Ford also said in the lawsuit that Navistar began raising prices for 6.4-liter engines "without adequate explanation or support for its actions."


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

POPO4995;352292 said:


> Is Ford stupid?!?! Next thing you will see is Ford entering an agreement with CAT.


I would sell my soul for that, well as long as I got one.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*That doesnt read good...*

I read that and I instantly think Ford is scrounging around for cash!!!! Never a good sign....


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Ford doesnt have alot left in them.

The only thing keeping them afloat is their f series.

Mazda isnt selling, jag isnt selling, lincolns arent doing that well.
Plus all these people getting laid off.

Hopefully ford can pull them selves out, because It really sucks when all these people in michigan are losing jobs, but its not just ford, its gm and chrysler too. However, chrysler technically isnt american anymore since mercades owns 51% of their stock.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

I think it is thier way out. Been rumored for a few years now they have something in the works with Cummins.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

KingDuramax;352447 said:


> I think it is thier way out. Been rumored for a few years now they have something in the works with Cummins.


I've heard the same thing for a couple of years now.Maybe Ford is just trying to hold on until the contract run's out between DC and Cummin's.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Detroit Diesel (owned by CHrysler), Cat.... It would be nice to have a diesel built in Michigan. The way forward is bleak. For Navistar it comes on the heels of some good news: http://www.internationaldelivers.com/site_layout/news/newsdetail.asp?id=817
Ah well, you win some you lose some.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

After all the problems that have occurred with the 6.0 I'm surprised something like this hasn't happened sooner! Between myself and a lot of other people in my area that have had problems with late model 6.0's I can definately see where they would be looking to recoupe some serious dough on warranty work and damages. One of the times when my turbo blew apart, they not only had to replace those parts and intercooler, they also had to replace my hood, a fender, and faught me tooth and nail over a flat tire that resulted from shrapnel as well. Lucky for them it didn't penetrate the dash or firewall.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

if ford began to put cats in thier trucks I would freak. I dont care what the interest rate would be. That truck would last forever. A cummins would be real nice as well


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Caterpillar Inc. was already making the HEUI injectors for navistar and the isuzu injectors. I do know that Caterpillar has been buying out every small manufacturer of engines it could. Perkins engines are now an extension of Caterpillar , which was driven by there interest in compact machine production. An F series with a CAT engine ? Its possible . http://www.cat.com/cda/components/fullArticle?m=106640&x=7&id=346735


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Ford could be shooting themselves in the foot. I would be willing to bet that alot of the 6.0 engine problems are the result of Ford's end of the engine. electrical etc. Navistar knows what they are doing. There are better sure, but Ford even did some weird stuff to the 7.3.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Caterpillars in Fords. THAT would be the ultimate truck. With a Ford's frame and undercarraige, and an Engine from Cat? How much better can it get!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I would be first to get rid of my silverado and buy a ford immediatly!!!! But those are some good pipe dreams I guess


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

ford is not doing well they are hurting in everyway right now. i was an employee for 12 and a half years there. i just took the buyout on jan 1 and was laid off before that since before thanksgiving. i hope they can turn around and start doing good but i took my money and ran and now iam thinking of opening an exhaust shop up in the pinconning area.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

I saw this coming for awhile, Ford is not that impressed with the 6.0L problems.

And since Ford never went ahead with the 4.5L in the F 150, and only used the engine in the LCF truck (By the way International sued Ford of that one also) And Ford just anouncing the use of a enlarged Land Rover Diesel in the 08 F 150.

I don't believe that Cat and Ford will ever get together but I do believe there will be more inhouse diesels.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't see Cat getting in on this either. I wish they would, I sure don't want to see a cummins motor in my next Ford truck. I will go back to gas first.

Cat has been having a hard time meeting the demand on the big engines, so I don't know if they would want to get into another line.

A guy I do work for just purchased a new 500 Kw Cat Genset. I think the wait on the genset alone was something like 9 months.

Here is what the final product looks like. Got to love those big Cat engines.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

ford and cat already have a make shift deal for their bigger trucks at my last towing company i drove a 04 f 650 with a cat motor in it


----------

